# Is this the BMW of GSDs ?



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Hey guys i came accross this website... Their price is crazy and it seems like they are all about business but the pedigree look like they are breeding the GSD champion bloodline from germany . Is the the BMW of the GSD Or all hype just to make money ? Is it the highest level of german shepherd dog ? I have no intention of bashing them . Just trying to understand .
German Shepherd Breeders, Puppies & Trained Dogs For Sale - Fleischerheim German Shepherds


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

The website is a turn off for me,like they are selling used cars or something.They have "four locations to serve you!" BMW is a good comparison Have no knowledge of the breeder or dogs but the website is creepy.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah, if I were going to fork over that much money for a puppy, I'd go to Kraftwerk K9. Which are actually even more expensive. But their website doesn't remind me of Cal Worthington. Go see Cal, go see Cal, go see Cal!


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Show lines are not my area, but their health guarantee is no good. Only covers "crippling" hip dysplasia up to one year, and it's void if you use PennHip. Elbows not covered. So if you pay $7000 for a breeding prospect and they have HD, you're out of luck unless they're unable to walk, I guess. Doesn't sound like a good deal to me.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

sigh. nope, old name but just another claim to be breeding the worlds best german shepherds. oh man, that website. my eyes are sore, lol...ps...google and you will find out the real deal, no shortage of info on google.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

By BMW do you mean "overpriced, overhyped, and expensive to maintain. . . . ?"


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

I wish I could like Emoore's post lol...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a cat for $50,000. He's special.


----------



## EazyEandME (Apr 14, 2015)

I just rescue or foster mine. If I were to adopt my current foster it would be $350. Much better than 7k! And I dont have to go through the puppy stages, yay!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Emoore said:


> By BMW do you mean "overpriced, overhyped, and expensive to maintain. . . . ?"


 :thumbup:



Jax08 said:


> I have a cat for $50,000. He's special.


 
Shadow's umm...special. I wonder what she's worth


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

They've had _12_ litters whelped since December 24th? Another litter due any day now, and two more due in May? Thirty plus breeding bitches?


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ok well maybe they breed so much and sell so pricey but isnt this how USA get to experience the German German Shepherd showline ? The infamous black and red


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

ULTIMATE SUPREME! Sorry that made me laugh.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I’m not sure why people judge breeders by things like price and amount of dogs produced. I know for a fact that some of the breeders that are constantly recommended on this forum produce quite a healthy amount of puppies, probably amounts that would even surprise the people on this forum that are recommending them even though they advocate for “smaller operations.” Most times the breeder is able to do this because they limit the amount of information they have on their website, and they don’t advertise every single litter on Facebook or through other public forums because they might already have all the pups sold to local buyers or people that have put deposits on the prior litters.

The price point? It takes two to make a market. If someone is willing to pay that price, who are we to judge the breeder for asking that amount? There are people on this forum that have bought dogs for $500 that I wouldn’t take for free. In my opinion they got ripped off. There are breeders that ask $1200 that are ripping people off, in my opinion, doesn’t mean the breeder is bad, means the customers aren’t the brightest.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

martemchik said:


> The price point? It takes two to make a market. If someone is willing to pay that price, who are we to judge the breeder for asking that amount? There are people on this forum that have bought dogs for $500 that I wouldn’t take for free. In my opinion they got ripped off. There are breeders that ask $1200 that are ripping people off, in my opinion, doesn’t mean the breeder is bad, means the customers aren’t the brightest.


This. If people want to pay that much money, more power to them. We can speculate all day long on whether or not a dog is "worth" what a breeder is asking, but at the end of the day... things are worth what people are willing to pay for them.


----------



## WesS (Apr 10, 2015)

Don't know. Will say this. BMW's are amazing cars.
German designed cars are leagues ahead. There are few countries with the attention to detail and high standards like the Germans. I think this is also true in gsd from Germany too. Better quality different class in breed standard.


----------

